

A Ray Tracer in Clojure - jefffoster
http://tu.be/graphics/

======
pmjordan
Nice, I'll have to look at the source for that. Ray tracing has always struck
me to be a problem well suited to functional languages.

If you can't see the site: looks like the <title> tag isn't being closed,
preventing it from rendering in some browsers, including Opera.

------
jacquesm
That's pretty neat for 529 lines of code!

